# What is happening? (Dubia)



## Galiea (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, Im new here! Pleased to meet you all. 

I signed up mainly to ask this question as I was genuinely concerned about one of my Dubia Roaches. 

I keep and breed Dubia Roaches as live food for my Mexican Red Knee tarantula (Who seems to keep running away from them!) and I noticed the other day when I went to refill the food bowl for the roaches that one of them had this strange, long white.. thing sticking out the back of it.

My initial thought was that it may have been molting, but it looked too long to be a part of the roach itself. The roach was able to walk around and scurry away as normal too.

This is my first time keeping Dubia Roaches, but eveything is in check. However, I am worried. I have a video for anyone who would like to take a look and give me any information on what this could be..

The thing itself is white with some slight pink patches, it is around half the size of the roach itself and it looks like it is coming out of the back of it.


Sorry about the quality. Hopefully you can still get an idea of what is happening.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6717802875/


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

not 100% on this but i know females tend to retract that thing to cool down.

From memory i think it might be the "egg sack" and as long as shes left too it shouldn't be much of a problem. I managed to freak one of mine out while she was doing that and ended up with her removing it fully.

then again i couldn't be epic wrong but am sure thats what it is.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

It's basically the egg case. Dubias have "live birth", but all they do is keep the egg case inside them and release the babies when the case begins to hatch.

They will eject them partially from time to time, but also completely when they are stressed.

Best,
Paul


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

the white thing is her going to breed, brown tube like when giving birth,
If they are white in colour it's a moulted roach.
As for the red knee mine loved roaches , but they are so good a food that the tarantula gets too full up and goes off them.
Now a A.geniculata eats and eats lol, But later does the same.
So I feed dubia only once or twice a month and use cricket every other time.
So your need to start selling dubia as I have been doing as your get 1000's soon ;-)


----------



## Galiea (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information! :2thumb: Im glad it isnt anything particularly worrying.


----------

